# reptile show



## jntann (Jul 7, 2008)

does anybody know when the next reptile show is going to be in Tucson, Arizona or somewhere in Arizona.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Tucson Reptile Show,Tucson,AZ-Sept 27 - 28, 2008

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://kingsnake.com/events.html">http://kingsnake.com/events.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## jntann (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you very much............


----------

